# Baby blue eyes!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at this sweet blue eyed baby girl!








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie! congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

What a sweetheart! congratulations


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness! She's precious❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

SoooOooo Cute!! Seriously, she is like cute enough to make you cry!.. Lol <3


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow I want to snuggle her. She's so sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

OH MY ! Adorable !


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Love those eyes


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

♥♥♥ So cute


----------

